# Wann die größten Heringe???



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

Man liest ja immer unterschiedlich, oft heisst es, die ersten Heringe, die kommen, wären auch die größten.

Stimmt das nach eurer praktischen Erfahrung?

Oder wann gibts die "größten" abzugreifen?

Sind das dann nur einzelne, oder schon so, dass es sich lohnt (Schwarm?) ??

Und in Zentimeter - was sind kleine, normale und was große Heringe???


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Finde die Herbstheringe am größten und fettesten. 30 cm. + sind dann öfter drin. Bin allerdings vom Boot aus unterwegs, kann ja sein, dass die größeren Heringe mehr die offene See bevorzugen, soll aber nicht heißen, dass nicht auch vom Ufer größere gefangen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Was heisst dann Herbst (ab - bis wann?) und wo bist Du unterwegs?

30 cm ist ja schon ne Hausnummer, wenn man so den Standardhering anguckt..


----------



## Tuempelteddy (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Im Herbst/Winter, bis Dezember. (Ab Januar habe ich leider keine Zeit mehr.)
Unterwegs bin ich in der äußeren Wismarbucht


----------



## Hardy48 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

ich als Lübeck-Angler kann auch nur bestätigen, dass die Ersten, also im Durchschnitt, immer die Größten sind. Aber natürlich nicht jeder, am Anfang etwa im Verhältnis 1:3 - 1:5, das nimmt dann mit der Zeit ab, Saisonmitte 1:8- 1:10, am Ende ca. 1:15.
Da könnte man ja fast auf die Idee kommen, einen extra Tröd aufmachen, in dem alle Heringsfänge mit Datum und den Durchschnittsmaßen angegeben werden. 
Beispiel: Am (Datum) Wo (Ort) Heringe (Anzahl) Gesamtlänge (cm) Durchnittslänge (Gesamtlänge : Anzahl) Ergebnis: cm. |supergri


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Abends,am Tresen,sind die Heringe immer am größten.
Und je später der Abend,umso größer werden die noch,
echt erstaunlich.


----------



## Slider17 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

kann die Angaben vom Axtwerfer nur bestätigen. Ich selber fische ab Oktober vom Boot aus in der Lübecker Bucht die wirklich großen Heringe. In 2016 hatte ich bemerkenswerte Wittlinge auf dem Heringspaternoster als Beifang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

dascha mal interessant - also eher Winterheringe fett und groß? 
Wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht so einfach zu finden?

Danke aber bisher mal schon für die Infos!!!


Und der war göttlich:


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Abends,am Tresen,sind die Heringe immer am größten.
> Und je später der Abend,umso größer werden die noch,
> echt erstaunlich.



;-))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bacalo (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Das mit den Herbstheringe kann ich nur vom sehen her bestätigen. Selber waren wir im März 2016 mit der SY Marco Polo von Helsingör im Öresund unterwegs. Heringe mit 38 cm wurden des öfteren gefangen. Im Schnitt lag die Größe bei 28-30 cm.
Dorsche waren auch unterwegs, daher immer ein stärkeres Herings-Vorfach wählen|rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

hmmmm - Schnitt 28 - 30 cm??

Geschätzt oder gemessen??

Das wär ja schon richtig heftige Schnittgröße..


----------



## angler1996 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

das sind wohl unterschiedliche Stämme, die zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten an unterschiedlichen Orten ziehen, die sind auch von der Größe her verschieden.
Wenn ich mir in DK ein leckeres , rot gefärbtes Filet kaufe, dann bin ich als Uferangler nur neidisch, da ist das Filet größer und  dicker wie der ganze  Hering, den ich an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande fange.
Als Ketzer könnte ich auf den Gedanken kommen, ich fange da nur das , was mir die Berufsfischerei übrig läßt, naj ab und zu ist auch mal was Größeres dabei#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen, dass Männer öfter mal einfach 30 cm recht unterschiedlich interpretieren, vor allem dann, wenn geschätzt und nicht gemessen wurde?

Aber Hvide Sande ist ja auch Nordsee, mich interessieren da doch eher die Ostseeheringe, das muss ich zugeben..

Dankbar aber für jede Info!!!


----------



## bacalo (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Die Winterheringe im Öresund haben einen guten Ruf. Anhand des Massbandes wurde die Durchschnittsgröße mit 28-30 cm ermittelt. Und die wirlich großen Heringe hatten eine Menge Fleisch auf den Rippen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

wow, das sind dann je wirklich echte Klopper!

Danke für Info!

Davon ab:
Gibts solche Klopper auch bei uns irgendwo oder muss man da zum Öresund?


----------



## Heilbutt (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Hängt sicher auch von der Fangmethode ab.:m

An der Schlei kann man morgens auch regelmäßig frische Heringe von den dortigen Nebenerwerbsfischern kaufen.
Die sind durchschnittlich immer größer als die die man mit der Angel fängt.
Das liegt sicher an der Maschengröße des Netzes.
Mit der Angel hat man diese Größen komischerweise nur sehr wenig.
Fakt ist aber, das also größere da sind. #6
Als "groß" würde ich dort Exemplare >25 cm bezeichnen.

Im Herbst sollen die die man mit der Angel fängt durchschnittlich größer sein.

Gaaanz früher mal konnte man im Frühjahr in Hohwacht/Lippe vor dem Yachthafen von der Mole aus Heringe fangen.
Zwar mengenmäßig viel weniger, aber die habe ich auch "größer" in Erinnerung. 
(Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran das ich da noch ein kleiner Pimpf war!?|supergri)

Von dort hört/liest man überhaupt keine Fangmeldungen mehr!?
Kommt der Hering dort nicht mehr rein?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

gute Frage - ich weiss es net.. 

Vielleicht mal Makrelenfliegen satt Heringspatenoster für die größeren antesten?


----------



## SFVNOR (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Moin Moin,

Grundsätzlich sind die Heringe im Frühjahr zur Laichzeit immer kleiner und der zweite Schwarm ab August immer fetter und Größer. 
Ich denke es liegt an dem Futterangebot in den Regionen ob die Heringe nach dem Laichen wieder zulegen können oder ein anderer Schub einwandert.
Meine Erfahrung ist dass die Heringe der Größe von 20- max. 25 cm am besten schmecken und daraus schöne Filets gemacht werden können. 
Naja, Geschmäcker und Meinungen sind halt verschieden :m
Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## DerMayor (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Die Idee mit größeren Haken oder Ködern geht bei Heringen leider in der Praxis nicht. Die Heringe haben sich auf eine bestimmte Ködergröße eingestellt. 

 Ich habe schon oft erlebt, dass die Heringe Z.B in der Schlei eigentlich nur auf kleine Köder/Haken beißen (und das unabhängig von der Fischgröße)  und das die Heringe im Herbst auf offener Ostsee auf große Köder bis hin zur Makrelefeder/Fliege beißen, und dass sogar die kleinen Heringe....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Ich habe schon oft erlebt, dass die Heringe Z.B in der Schlei eigentlich nur auf kleine Köder/Haken beißen (und das unabhängig von der Fischgröße)  und das die Heringe im Herbst auf offener Ostsee auf große Köder bis hin zur Makrelefeder/Fliege beißen, und dass sogar die kleinen Heringe....


Man lernt nie aus - DANKE!
Idee ad acta gelegt ;-)


----------



## thomas19 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wann die größten Heringe???*

Moin Leute,
das Wichtigste beim Heringsangeln, mit Paternoster, ist die hellgrüne Leuchtperle über´m Haken, alternativ geht auch ein Farbklecks von diesem nachleuchtenden Zeug am Hakenöhr o. Plättchen. Ohne dieses "Leuchtzeug" da dran fangt ihr insbesondere, wenn´s vom Kutter aus auf Hering geht so gut wie nichts! Denn der Hering steht meist im Tiefen 16m+. Auch von Land aus geht man mit Leuchtperlen auf Nummer sicher!


----------

